# Eclipse: Extension Point für das Öffnen v Files



## BjörnBu (29. Jul 2008)

Hi,

Popup-Menu Einträge kann ich über den org.eclipse.ui.popupMenus ja ziemlich präziese zuordnen. Namefilter sei dank, der z.B. *Schlüsselwort*.xml erlaubt. Kann ich mit irgend 'nem Extensionpoint ähnliches für das öffnen einer Datei schaffen? Also über einen Namefilter ganz bestimmte XML Files in einem andern Editor öffnen (und nebenbei noch ein bischen logik vorher auszuführen, aber das sollte ja dann ohenhin klein Problem sein, wenn man den extensionpoint hat)

Vielen Dank & LG 
Björn


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jul 2008)

org.eclipse.ui.editors das filename Feld ausfüllen.
Nichts anderes macht beispielsweise der Ant-Editor


----------



## BjörnBu (29. Jul 2008)

Ahhh danke!
Habe irgendwie erst nur das extensions Feld gesehen und übersehen, dass da unten zusätzlich das Filename Ding ist


----------



## BjörnBu (29. Jul 2008)

Hmm bei genauerem Nachdenen kommen so für mich nur deutlich mehr Probleme auf. Tatsächlich habe ich bereits einen Editor und nöchte jetzt für andere Files - besonders benennte xml files (ja, in etwa so wie bei ant )- eine beim Öffnen eine Aktion anstoßen, die die Grundlagen für meinen bestehenden Editor initialisiert und den bestehenden Editor öffnet.

Als popupMenu Eintrag habe ich das ganze schon. Nur wäre es schön beim normalen select im project explorer auch die Aktion durchzuführen.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jul 2008)

Du kannst einen Launcher vorschalten, allerdings sind die eigentlich für externe Editoren gedacht. Kann dein Editor sich nicht einfach selbst initialisieren?


----------



## BjörnBu (29. Jul 2008)

Ah ja, stimmt. Denke das ist der beste Weg. Ich kann meinen Editor ja für beides (seine eigenen files mit eigener file-extension und für die besonderen XML files registrieren)

Ich weiß zwar grade nicht genau wie ich die Unterscheidung hinbekomme, ob es sich um das eine oder andere handelt, aber das finde ich sicher durch ein wenig rumprobieren aus.

Danke, irgendwie kam ich nicht auf die naheliegendste Idee.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jul 2008)

Dein Editor bekommt doch einen Input. Vom Input lässt sich das File bestimmen, also kann dein Editor feststellen ob es sich um dein spezielles File handelt.


----------



## BjörnBu (29. Jul 2008)

Bin schon wieder afu ein Problem gestoßen. Kann es sein, dass filenames von org.eclipse.ui.editors keine Wildcards untersützt?

Trage ich zusätzlich xml als extension ein (so hatte ich das erst probiert), wird der editor mit allen xml files assoziiert. Lasse ich extensions leer (scheint ja richtig zu sein) erkennt er aber keine filenames mit wildcards drinne, so wie es der popupMenu extension point kann. Kann das sein?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jul 2008)

Nein, Wildcards sind nicht möglich. Wenn du das brauchst, musst du einen Content Type definieren (zumindest ist mir keine andere Möglichkeit bekannt).
Wichtig: Der Content Type darf dein Bundle nicht aktivieren, also musst du im OSGi Manifest eine Ausnahme definieren.


```
Eclipse-LazyStart: true; exceptions="dein.content.type.describer.package"
```
Übrigens: Ich entwickle primär für Target-Plattform 3.2, es ist also möglich, das es mit 3.4 elegantere Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------

